# How to get blocks / use bots



## Basmati

For many warehouses it is almost impossible to manually pick up blocks. Some people are fortunate and are still able to get blocks by normal fishing, and I am happy for all who are still able to do so, however many warehouses are so saturated with bots now that the only option is to use one yourself. 
I am interested in helping anybody having difficulty getting shifts, by sharing what knowledge I have. There are some who will try to shame you into not using one, and others who will try scaring you by telling you that you will get deactivated. Truth is that Amazon will NOT deactivate you for using a bot and those trying to shame or scare you are probably using a bot themselves and are just trying to avoid competition for the blocks. 
Unfortunately I do not use iOS so I can't recommend anything for that platform, but if you are using Android than you have several options. Most drivers probably do not have a rooted phone, so FREP is the only bot program that will work. If you are rooted tho than Repetitouch is a little better. 
To install FREP you need access to a normal computer. Download the FREP app and the necessary files to your PC. Follow the instructions exactly and I guarantee that FREP will install and work correctly on your phone.
After installing your bot, all you need to do is record a single tap on the bottom of the screen where the refresh button is, and a single tap on the top part of the screen where the block would pop up. Than just repeat that recording 999999 times and it will continuously run and attempt to grab and accept any block that drops. Just make sure to go back to the home screen at least once every 90 minutes to avoid being logged out. 
If you pick up a shift you can't make on time, or simply don't want, than you can just drop them. You have within 5 minutes of picking up a block, OR 45 minutes before start time to drop a block without penalty. You can drop drop as many blocks as you want as long as they are within that time frame.


----------



## cvflexer

Basmati said:


> For many warehouses it is almost impossible to manually pick up blocks. Some people are fortunate and are still able to get blocks by normal fishing, and I am happy for all who are still able to do so, however many warehouses are so saturated with bots now that the only option is to use one yourself.
> I am interested in helping anybody having difficulty getting shifts, by sharing what knowledge I have. There are some who will try to shame you into not using one, and others who will try scaring you by telling you that you will get deactivated. Truth is that Amazon will NOT deactivate you for using a bot and those trying to shame or scare you are probably using a bot themselves and are just trying to avoid competition for the blocks.
> Unfortunately I do not use iOS so I can't recommend anything for that platform, but if you are using Android than you have several options. Most drivers probably do not have a rooted phone, so FREP is the only bot program that will work. If you are rooted tho than Repetitouch is a little better.
> To install FREP you need access to a normal computer. Download the FREP app and the necessary files to your PC. Follow the instructions exactly and I guarantee that FREP will install and work correctly on your phone.
> After installing your bot, all you need to do is record a single tap on the bottom of the screen where the refresh button is, and a single tap on the top part of the screen where the block would pop up. Than just repeat that recording 999999 times and it will continuously run and attempt to grab and accept any block that drops. Just make sure to go back to the home screen at least once every 90 minutes to avoid being logged out.
> If you pick up a shift you can't make on time, or simply don't want, than you can just drop them. You have within 5 minutes of picking up a block, OR 45 minutes before start time to drop a block without penalty. You can drop drop as many blocks as you want as long as they are within that time frame.


I swear you must be the developer for FREP. I have been in 3 different markets and I have yet to see a successful boter that is still around. One more thing... that 5 minute rule is a myth. I have contacted support several times and they respond with the terms and conditions. Those terms and conditions specifically say that if you pick up a block within 45 minutes of start time you are expected to complete it. It is there in plain and simple English.


----------



## Basmati

cvflexer said:


> I swear you must be the developer for FREP. I have been in 3 different markets and I have yet to see a successful boter that is still around.


Come visit Miami. I'm 100% convinced you are just trying to scare people to deter competition for "your" blocks.


----------



## cvflexer

Basmati said:


> Come visit Miami. I'm 100% convinced you are just trying to scare people to deter competition for "your" blocks.


I haven't visited Miami, but do personally know at least 3 people who are successful flexers over there and do not bot. I recommended this gig to them months ago.


----------



## Basmati

cvflexer said:


> I haven't visited Miami, but do personally know at least 3 people who are successful flexers over there and do not bot. I recommended this gig to them months ago.


I highly doubt that. But regardless, if it is working for you without using a bot, than that is fabulous and I am happy for you. I started this thread for those who are not able to get blocks tho.



cvflexer said:


> I swear you must be the developer for FREP. I have been in 3 different markets and I have yet to see a successful boter that is still around. One more thing... that 5 minute rule is a myth. I have contacted support several times and they respond with the terms and conditions. Those terms and conditions specifically say that if you pick up a block within 45 minutes of start time you are expected to complete it. It is there in plain and simple English.


That 5 minutes rule is definitely not a myth. It has been verified by many people and confirmed by Amazon. You can simply write support an email and they will be glad to explain their current block forfeiting policies. It's been about 2 months now that they changed it to include "within 5 minutes after picking up". I personally drop at least 20 blocks a week, most of them before 45 minutes to start but within 5 minutes after picking it up, and I have never received even a reprimand about it.


----------



## The LAwnmower

Basmati said:


> For many warehouses it is almost impossible to manually pick up blocks. Some people are fortunate and are still able to get blocks by normal fishing, and I am happy for all who are still able to do so, however many warehouses are so saturated with bots now that the only option is to use one yourself.
> I am interested in helping anybody having difficulty getting shifts, by sharing what knowledge I have. There are some who will try to shame you into not using one, and others who will try scaring you by telling you that you will get deactivated. Truth is that Amazon will NOT deactivate you for using a bot and those trying to shame or scare you are probably using a bot themselves and are just trying to avoid competition for the blocks.
> Unfortunately I do not use iOS so I can't recommend anything for that platform, but if you are using Android than you have several options. Most drivers probably do not have a rooted phone, so FREP is the only bot program that will work. If you are rooted tho than Repetitouch is a little better.
> To install FREP you need access to a normal computer. Download the FREP app and the necessary files to your PC. Follow the instructions exactly and I guarantee that FREP will install and work correctly on your phone.
> After installing your bot, all you need to do is record a single tap on the bottom of the screen where the refresh button is, and a single tap on the top part of the screen where the block would pop up. Than just repeat that recording 999999 times and it will continuously run and attempt to grab and accept any block that drops. Just make sure to go back to the home screen at least once every 90 minutes to avoid being logged out.
> If you pick up a shift you can't make on time, or simply don't want, than you can just drop them. You have within 5 minutes of picking up a block, OR 45 minutes before start time to drop a block without penalty. You can drop drop as many blocks as you want as long as they are within that time frame.


FREP is somewhat confusing. I tried to play with it a week back but couldnt get the screen to refresh. The FRep little slide bar would show up on the left of the Amazon app and I would set it to 99 and see it count them off but it didn't look like the Amazon app was doing anything. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Basmati

If you are using the latest version with the Refresh button on bottom of screen, than all you need to do is record a tap on that button and then a tap on top of screen where blocks show up. Just repeat indefinitely.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Basmati said:


> That 5 minutes rule is definitely not a myth. It has been verified by many people and confirmed by Amazon.


I for one got an email about it. So yeah, not a myth.


----------



## Another SD driver

You say you can't get blocks by fishing, yet tell people to get a program which mimics fishing. All the program is doing is tapping the screen. So why are you saying you can't get blocks by tapping on the screen yourself? 

More importantly, why the hell are you telling people they won't get terminated by Amazon when you don't have a damn clue if that is true or not? 

If you want blocks, talk to your dispatchers and figure out when they drop them. If you don't get blocks, find another line of work, your city is obviously oversaturated with drivers. You wouldn't keep driving for Uber if you couldn't get a ride, so stop relying on Flex if you can't get blocks.

You're going to get someone fired, and then you're going to say they are full of shit when they come back here and tell you your advice got them terminated.


----------



## Basmati

Another SD driver said:


> You say you can't get blocks by fishing, yet tell people to get a program which mimics fishing. All the program is doing is tapping the screen. So why are you saying you can't get blocks by tapping on the screen yourself?
> 
> More importantly, why the hell are you telling people they won't get terminated by Amazon when you don't have a damn clue if that is true or not?
> 
> If you want blocks, talk to your dispatchers and figure out when they drop them. If you don't get blocks, find another line of work, your city is obviously oversaturated with drivers. You wouldn't keep driving for Uber if you couldn't get a ride, so stop relying on Flex if you can't get blocks.
> 
> You're going to get someone fired, and then you're going to say they are full of shit when they come back here and tell you your advice got them terminated.


I know many, many people using bots but I have never seen any one get deactivated for using one. Stop trying to scare people. 
Also, if somebody is not getting blocks, getting deactivated isn't an issue. They have nothing to lose by trying a bot.
Problem is that majority of people will try saying anything they can to prevent competition for blocks. I'm trying to help those who need money but are unfortunately not able to get the blocks. The bots work, and you will not be deactivated. I'm very vocal about using bots in my warehouse.


----------



## Another SD driver

Stop trying to scare people? You are encouraging the use of 3rd party programs to manipulate the app. More importantly, you are telling people it is impossible to get blocks by just tapping the screen, then encouraging the use of an app that just taps the screen. Your logic for needing this app is comical. 

You never having seen someone get deactivated doesn't mean that it hasn't happened, and just because nobody cares about you using a bot at your warehouse in your city, does not mean it is like that everywhere else. 

Your only rebuttal whenever anyone points out how bad an idea this is is "I've never seen it happen therefore it must be OK to do, so stop trying to scare people." As it has been pointed out to you before, the use of 3rd party programs to manipulate the app is against the TOS. Violations of the TOS can result in termination. 

And your response of "if they aren't getting blocks they have nothing to worry about" is complete bs. The Flex app has complete access to your phone. If you think that Amazon doesn't monitor and log programs being used while you use their app you are delusional. Aside from that, the entire point is if they aren't getting blocks, they shouldn't be relying on Flex for income.

Stop being a selfish ass screwing over others that do this legitimately. You may as well have started your post with "I know other people in other cities do this without using bots, but I don't give a **** about you or your money."

You should be banned from this site. It's a shame the mods continue to allow this bs. If you're going to allow this crap then put back the thread with the guy selling hacks for 2 grand a pop.


----------



## Basmati

Another SD driver said:


> Stop trying to scare people? You are encouraging the use of 3rd party programs to manipulate the app. More importantly, you are telling people it is impossible to get blocks by just tapping the screen, then encouraging the use of an app that just taps the screen. Your logic for needing this app is comical.
> 
> You never having seen someone get deactivated doesn't mean that it hasn't happened, and just because nobody cares about you using a bot at your warehouse in your city, does not mean it is like that everywhere else.
> 
> Your only rebuttal whenever anyone points out how bad an idea this is is "I've never seen it happen therefore it must be OK to do, so stop trying to scare people." As it has been pointed out to you before, the use of 3rd party programs to manipulate the app is against the TOS. Violations of the TOS can result in termination.
> 
> And your response of "if they aren't getting blocks they have nothing to worry about" is complete bs. The Flex app has complete access to your phone. If you think that Amazon doesn't monitor and log programs being used while you use their app you are delusional. Aside from that, the entire point is if they aren't getting blocks, they shouldn't be relying on Flex for income.
> 
> Stop being a selfish ass screwing over others that do this legitimately. You may as well have started your post with "I know other people in other cities do this without using bots, but I don't give a &%[email protected]!* about you or your money."
> 
> You should be banned from this site. It's a shame the mods continue to allow this bs. If you're going to allow this crap then put back the thread with the guy selling hacks for 2 grand a pop.


This thread is providing my experiences and information I have gathered to help those who are having trouble getting blocks.
Obviously by your heated rant your only motives for posting here is to try and keep others from getting the blocks you want.


----------



## Lout

I haven't posted much here, but I feel like my 7 plus years as an IC has some relevance here. Before Flex, I did a job online for a search engine company, which sometimes had prolonged periods of little to no work. During those periods, it's a lot like it is for Flex all the time--when work does show up, it's gone almost instantly. 

An enterprising contracter wrote an extension that can auto acquire a task when it shows up. So essentially botting just like FREP. Except he charged for the service. This caused some controversy because, naturally, some people were put off by others having a competitive advantage over them in acquiring tasks during dry times. 

Company's official response is basically it's a third party app that we do not regulate. We can't do anything about it. 

This is where you need some knowledge of employment law. The Darden Factors outline what constitutes an employee vs. an IC. Stuff like does the IC control when, how, where the job is done. Does the IC provide his own tools or are they provided by the contract issuer? If this search engine company can't do anything about an app that is actually earning money for someone, Amazon certainly can't do anything about the use of a third party app that automates a process. 

Conjecture: it blurs the line too much between IC and employee for Amazon or my search engine company to dictate how you acquire work. Once the block or task is in the queue, it is up for grabs. They can set the general conditions of how work is obtained--making you log into an app or website, acquire tasks through a queue. But they cannot tell you that you have to use a standard optical two button mouse instead of a touchpad or a trackball. They can't tell you to not use a Note 5 or a stylus. You, as a contractor, have a right to choose which tools you use to do your job--acquiring shifts is part of that. 

I'm not a lawyer, but neither are you. Most of the anti-bot crowd are heavy on warnings and moral judgments but don't have a lot of reasoning behind their statements. Here's the primary problem that line of thought has: there's no reason Amazon would care about the automation of acquiring blocks when it does not change the app, misuse proprietary info, or result in unfilled blocks and missed deliveries. 

A bot does not manipulate the app--and if you think it does, you need to realize that the dictionary definition of manipulate is not sufficient. The bots do not access any information or change the operation of the app in any way--it simply repeats the steps required to use the app. If the blocks are being fulfilled and the deliveries being made, Amazon does not care if you swiped, tapped, or botted on your Note 5, S7, Nexus, or whatever. 

Anti-bot folks, Amazon does not care that you are having a difficult time getting shifts. They want a saturated labor pool to ensure that blocks are always filled and deliveries are always made. They do not care if you feel like there is not a level playing field.


----------



## limepro

I got a text this morning that a bunch of people were deactivated today, don't know if bot related or not.


----------



## Flex89

FREP won't cut it anymore. The new bot program T****R runs circles around FREP.


----------



## UberPasco

limepro said:


> I got a text this morning that a bunch of people were deactivated today, don't know if bot related or not.


I heard it was for fake GPS, FWIW.



Basmati said:


> This thread is providing my experiences and information I have gathered to help those who are having trouble getting blocks.
> Obviously by your heated rant you have "alternative" motives for posting here.


I'm not sure why you are trying to help people who are too, uhmm, _unable_ to figure it out themselves. For over a year, we have had to deal with numerous changes in the app. From the ubiquitous refresh - triple tap, to the swipe, to the new refresh button, the ambitious amongst us have figured a way with or without a bot. I have heard people _who have been doing Flex for MONTHS _ask us at the WH "What is everyone doing with their phones?" LOLOL
I taught 1 person my "special tap" a few months ago. Another overheard. Ten min later, BOTH grabbed the block that I was trying to get. Last time that will happen.


----------



## Amazonflexa

Keep this to yourself man. I've seen people get deactivated from using these bots. Here in my area people got deactivated from using them. I got this info from the supervisor at the Amazon prime warehouse where I work. Just stick to the legit way to grab blocks and be happy with it. No need to risk a nice gig for some nonsense.


----------



## kmatt

A guy at our warehouse was deactivated within a couple of weeks of using it. He bragged about it and tried to get others to do the same. Look what it got him.


----------



## Solo1

I just don't get people passing speculations, as a matter of fact ... No one is 100% positive how this works ... Every situation's outcome is different ... Each post should start with " my experience is " ... Who really knows why these people are being deactivated, because Amazon doesn't tell you why in detail ... I can only tell you my experience, my WH/FC, my dealings with Amazon.


----------



## cvflexer

Basmati said:


> I highly doubt that. But regardless, if it is working for you without using a bot, than that is fabulous and I am happy for you. I started this thread for those who are not able to get blocks tho.
> 
> That 5 minutes rule is definitely not a myth. It has been verified by many people and confirmed by Amazon. You can simply write support an email and they will be glad to explain their current block forfeiting policies. It's been about 2 months now that they changed it to include "within 5 minutes after picking up". I personally drop at least 20 blocks a week, most of them before 45 minutes to start but within 5 minutes after picking it up, and I have never received even a reprimand about it.


Wait till you get that email with the long list of declined blocks without a valid explanation. Again. I HAVE CONTACTED SUPPORT, and their response was that the terms and conditions specifically say that if you get a block that starts within 45 minutes, you are expected to complete it. Keep doing what you think will still keep you signed on.


----------



## kmatt

cvflexer said:


> Wait till you get that email with the long list of declined blocks without a valid explanation. Again. I HAVE CONTACTED SUPPORT, and their response was that the terms and conditions specifically say that if you get a block that starts within 45 minutes, you are expected to complete it. Keep doing what you think will still keep you signed on.


Hello,
If you accepted a block in the app within 45 minutes before the start of the block and need to forfeit, you need to do so within 5 minutes of accepting the block, or it will be considered a missed delivery block.
Best regards,
Rashid S


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

cvflexer said:


> Wait till you get that email with the long list of declined blocks without a valid explanation. Again. I HAVE CONTACTED SUPPORT, and their response was that the terms and conditions specifically say that if you get a block that starts within 45 minutes, you are expected to complete it. Keep doing what you think will still keep you signed on.


 At least 3 people have told you "YOU ARE WRONG"! 
I'm going to be the 4th! YOU ARE WRONG!

Jeeze.......some people are real freakin' IDIOTS! 
It's not a myth MORON!


----------



## UberPasco

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> At least 3 people have told you "YOU ARE WRONG"!
> I'm going to be the 4th! YOU ARE WRONG!
> 
> Jeeze.......some people are real freakin' IDIOTS!
> It's not a myth MORON!


Why do you feel the need to insult morons?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

UberPasco said:


> Why do you feel the need to insult morons?


As you yourself are well aware, some people make is SOOO easy! 

I think someone even posted the email from amazon that noted the change in policy?
I know I received it but interestingly enough, cannot locate it now.....

But I know it's fact as I go "sport fishing" every now and again myself and do "catch and release" for blocks just
to keep my block grabbing finger and skills up to snuff!


----------



## Basmati

I just created another thread for iPhone users, explaining how to set up Switch Control to get blocks.


----------



## miauber1x831

Well it's been really easy to pick up work at DMI2 for a while now but looks like the bots have taken back over. The blocks disappear in a microsecond now. I appreciate you doing your part Basmati! Thanks!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> Well it's been really easy to pick up work at DMI2 for a while now but looks like the bots have taken back over. The blocks disappear in a microsecond now. I appreciate you doing your part Basmati! Thanks!


 No doubt very difficult to catch next day blocks now at DMI2 for sure. And few same day blocks. I think it's more a bit of a slow down and coupled with onboarding makes for fewer blocks. They seem to be releasing more time slots with less drivers per slot. It's also keeping them on time for loading as I haven't loaded late all week. I think they heard us loud and clear about the late problem!

Luckily i've had a few reserved blocks to work this week. Sitting out the rest of the weekend but i'm going to do some sport fishing see if I can catch blocks.
If not, going to install FREP. Was going to do it the other day but seems they updated the software and those with 6.0 android are having issues. But i'll test it anyway.


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> No doubt very difficult to catch next day blocks now at DMI2 for sure. And few same day blocks. I think it's more a bit of a slow down and coupled with onboarding makes for fewer blocks. They seem to be releasing more time slots with less drivers per slot. It's also keeping them on time for loading as I haven't loaded late all week. I think they heard us loud and clear about the late problem!
> 
> Luckily i've had a few reserved blocks to work this week. Sitting out the rest of the weekend but i'm going to do some sport fishing see if I can catch blocks.
> If not, going to install FREP. Was going to do it the other day but seems they updated the software and those with 6.0 android are having issues. But i'll test it anyway.


Last Sunday I was refreshing for same day blocks and missed out on about 5-6 that I saw and was extremely quick to accept but still got beaten out. This morning the same thing, clicked to accept about 4-5 blocks I saw all for 11:00 or 11:30. Every time I clicked as quick as humanly possible but got the message that the block had been taken every single time. I actually got so frustrated after that I said eff it and installed FREP. Not too difficult to install and get working. I let it run for about an hour and finally caught a 2:00-6:00 block. Just got back home from that not too long ago.

I just wonder what happens when it's all bots competing against each other.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> Last Sunday I was refreshing for same day blocks and missed out on about 5-6 that I saw and was extremely quick to accept but still got beaten out. This morning the same thing, clicked to accept about 4-5 blocks I saw all for 11:00 or 11:30. Every time I clicked as quick as humanly possible but got the message that the block had been taken every single time. I actually got so frustrated after that I said eff it and installed FREP. Not too difficult to install and get working. I let it run for about an hour and finally caught a 2:00-6:00 block. Just got back home from that not too long ago.
> 
> I just wonder what happens when it's all bots competing against each other.


Yeh, sometimes no matter how fast or hard you try, you just can't grab a block. Either you do what you need to do or you get no work.
I was thinking the same thing about all drivers running auto programs....what happens then??!!  But one driver, one block.......you get yours and done. So, until there's enough work to go around will do what's necessary.

I've been trying to get frep installed now for an hour.......getting some grief installing the driver for some reason??!! Oh well.....i'll figure it out tomorrow.

Edit: Can't get the damn ADB driver installed on my pc for some reason? After multiple attempts going to have to scrap this idea too! Just not in the cards for me to have an auto program I guess!


----------



## miauber1x831

I'm getting beat out on every single block that pops up today, with FREP running. I hate this.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> I'm getting beat out on every single block that pops up today, with FREP running. I hate this.


 I guess having the auto program running can only give so much advantage. As we can see now, it's not always the reason blocks can't be caught. 
I'm giving up on it for the time being.

I'm getting 204 errors right at drop times on occasion and it did the same thing the other day.
11am drop got the error, 11:30 no block, 12 saw the block but no go.


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I guess having the auto program running can only give so much advantage. As we can see now, it's not always the reason blocks can't be caught.
> I'm giving up on it for the time being.
> 
> I'm getting 204 errors right at drop times on occasion and it did the same thing the other day.
> 11am drop got the error, 11:30 no block, 12 saw the block but no go.


I'm noticing the same thing. Been getting errors at 24 hr advance drop times sometimes.


----------



## krazo

miauber1x831 said:


> I'm getting beat out on every single block that pops up today, with FREP running. I hate this.


That's cause you're up against people with rooted phones. Amazon made a half hearted attempt to block rooted phones, but the people that use them found a way around that quickly. FREP can't compete with a rooted phone equipped with repetitouch


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

krazo said:


> That's cause you're up against people with rooted phones. Amazon made a half hearted attempt to block rooted phones, but the people that use them found a way around that quickly. FREP can't compete with a rooted phone equipped with repetitouch


 That's a good point and glad you posted it. Makes me realize you have to be "all in" if you want to go the route of automation for picking up blocks.
Something i'm not going to do at this point. But I also need the work and will do what is needed if it comes to that point.


----------



## Basmati

It really all depends on the warehouse you are based out of. For many warehouses FREP will still work fine but for others, especially Prime Now warehouses, you need to step it up. For Miami Prime Now it is very unlikely you will ever grab a block unless you run Repetitouch.


----------



## Placebo17

I do logistics and it seems like there is a lag when trying to pick up blocks for me. I dont use a bot and the quick tap tap tap doesn't work any more. You literally have to slow it down and press hard, resulting in losing blocks. Also if you do it too fast in repeated motion you'll get that error 240 pop up.

I'm probably the only one but they need to get rid of the refresh button and stop hiring more drivers. I still see new drivers everyday.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> It really all depends on the warehouse you are based out of. For many warehouses FREP will still work fine but for others, especially Prime Now warehouses, you need to step it up. For Miami Prime Now it is very unlikely you will ever grab a block unless you run Repetitouch.


 miauber1x831 and myself work out of DMI2. He's not getting blocks with frep, i'm not getting blocks without. Like i've said before, not sure it's all because of bots. Right now things are quiet and have slowed. Only 10 or less drivers every block i've worked so, I think were just in a lull. Things were good for a while now it will be tough for a few weeks to a month.



Placebo17 said:


> I do logistics and it seems like there is a lag when trying to pick up blocks for me. I dont use a bot and the quick tap tap tap doesn't work any more. You literally have to slow it down and press hard, resulting in losing blocks. Also if you do it too fast in repeated motion you'll get that error 240 pop up.
> 
> I'm probably the only one but they need to get rid of the refresh button and stop hiring more drivers. I still see new drivers everyday.


 Having the same problem. Always seems the block shows up seconds after refreshing or need to do multiple refreshes for it to show. By then it's too late. And also getting the "204" error (could have been 240) at the next day releases too. 
I thought I came up with a slick 2 handed move for quick grabs.....but seems too fast for the app?(at least that's what i'm telling myself) Just holding the refresh and letting go at exact moment. Get the error doing that.

I still find that swiping shows the block faster and on occasion still swipe to grab.


----------



## Memorex

krazo said:


> That's cause you're up against people with rooted phones. Amazon made a half hearted attempt to block rooted phones, but the people that use them found a way around that quickly. FREP can't compete with a rooted phone equipped with repetitouch


What's the best app to hide your root?


----------



## krazo

Memorex said:


> What's the best app to hide your root?


I don't have a rooted phone. I'm one of the few driving prime who plays by the rules. Therefore I don't get many blocks anymore. Ask basmati. He is the guru. Just don't ask him what kind of phone he uses. He gets all flustered.


----------



## Ridolun

krazo said:


> That's cause you're up against people with rooted phones. Amazon made a half hearted attempt to block rooted phones, but the people that use them found a way around that quickly. FREP can't compete with a rooted phone equipped with repetitouch


How is repetitouch better than FREP? Besides the interface I don't really see a difference.


----------



## miauber1x831

Placebo17 said:


> I do logistics and it seems like there is a lag when trying to pick up blocks for me. I dont use a bot and the quick tap tap tap doesn't work any more. You literally have to slow it down and press hard, resulting in losing blocks. Also if you do it too fast in repeated motion you'll get that error 240 pop up.


Yeah, I think you're right about all of that. When I first set up FREP I recorded the tapping sequence as fast as I could. When I tested it out I noticed that the refresh button was being tapped but when a block showed up the top click wasn't registering and the next action would be the block disappearing from refresh being tapped again (and the block having been taken in the meantime).

So I re-recorded the sequence with a more deliberate tap on the top of the screen after the refresh. This made it so that it "worked" and both taps were being recognized when I tested it out, but at the same time the slowing down to make sure the top tap registered makes it so that I still lose out on the majority of blocks that appear. So far FREP has only been successful for me on 1 occasion.

I also noticed the error that seems to result from rapid tapping occurring when I tested my 1st recorded sequence.


----------



## Basmati

Ridolun said:


> How is repetitouch better than FREP? Besides the interface I don't really see a difference.


FREP is very limited in how fast it can record and play back sequences. Even if you record a 2 tap sequence in 0.2 seconds, FREP is unable to play it that fast. I haven't used FREP in a long time, so I forget what the max speed it can operate at, but I remember timing it and the results were disappointing.
Regardless what method you use to grab blocks tho, you will miss a lot of drops. Bots have become so prevalent in some markets that it is often just dumb luck who gets it. On average I tend to get about 1 out of 10 blocks that I see drop. In the end it works out tho and I get my 40 hours.
Lots of people don't like talking about bots because they don't want more competition for blocks. Reality tho is that such a small percentage of drivers will ever actually look at these forums, so I think it doesn't hurt to help those that come here looking.
The real issue is that Amazon keeps adding more drivers, resulting in a lot less blocks to go around. Those who want the blocks the most will keep working on finding and testing new methods to ensure they get them.


----------



## Behemoth

Basmati said:


> FREP is very limited in how fast it can record and play back sequences. Even if you record a 2 tap sequence in 0.2 seconds, FREP is unable to play it that fast. I haven't used FREP in a long time, so I forget what the max speed it can operate at, but I remember timing it and the results were disappointing.
> Regardless what method you use to grab blocks tho, you will miss a lot of drops. Bots have become so prevalent in some markets that it is often just dumb luck who gets it. On average I tend to get about 1 out of 10 blocks that I see drop. In the end it works out tho and I get my 40 hours.
> Lots of people don't like talking about bots because they don't want more competition for blocks. Reality tho is that such a small percentage of drivers will ever actually look at these forums, so I think it doesn't hurt to help those that come here looking.
> The real issue is that Amazon keeps adding more drivers, resulting in a lot less blocks to go around. Those who want the blocks the most will keep working on finding and testing new methods to ensure they get them.


Amen to that. FREP still works for me (thank to you). RT didn't like my rooted Moto G Play. I see a lot of new drivers at my WH. So for now 40 hrs are doable.


----------



## krazo

Often times when fishing for blocks I get the "Still Working" notification. What does that really mean? With as few blocks as I really get, if it had a question mark after it I would understand.


----------



## oicu812

krazo said:


> Often times when fishing for blocks I get the "Still Working" notification. What does that really mean? With as few blocks as I really get, if it had a question mark after it I would understand.


It means your network connection is poor or your phone is slow.


----------



## Memorex




----------



## Ryan Do

Shut up and take my money lol


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

Amazonflexa said:


> Keep this to yourself man. I've seen people get deactivated from using these bots. Here in my area people got deactivated from using them. I got this info from the supervisor at the Amazon prime warehouse where I work. Just stick to the legit way to grab blocks and be happy with it. No need to risk a nice gig for some nonsense.


Which warehouse are you flexing out of?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Memorex said:


>


 Have to give this person some credit. That's what you call a REAL BOT!  
If you take such effort I have no problems with it. But it goes to show it's a crap shoot even with such effort to grab a block. Other bot users say the same thing, it's not a guarantee you'll get a block.

The ones who piss me off are the block sellers! If someone ever offers to sell me blocks in person it won't be pretty. Those are the ones who need to get the boot!


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

Placebo17 said:


> I do logistics and it seems like there is a lag when trying to pick up blocks for me. I dont use a bot and the quick tap tap tap doesn't work any more. You literally have to slow it down and press hard, resulting in losing blocks. Also if you do it too fast in repeated motion you'll get that error 240 pop up.
> 
> I'm probably the only one but they need to get rid of the refresh button and stop hiring more drivers. I still see new drivers everyday.


I'd add "I am not a robot" verification lol. Silly but I think it would help.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Coocoocoocoo said:


> I'd add "I am not a robot" verification lol. Silly but I think it would help.


 Interesting idea....a verification step/captcha in between the block and accept window could work? It would slow down everyone and again make it a crap shoot but possibly more fair?
I'm sure auto programs/bots can figure a work around, but the "gadget" shown in the video above would be rendered useless. 
I'd rather render app bots useless than the guy who built the grabber machine but just making a point.

And just for the record.....just thinking out loud. Obvious if they put some real thought into the problem they could possibly fix it?


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Interesting idea....a verification step/captcha in between the block and accept window could work? It would slow down everyone and again make it a crap shoot but possibly more fair?
> I'm sure auto programs/bots can figure a work around, but the "gadget" shown in the video above would be rendered useless.
> I'd rather render app bots useless than the guy who built the grabber machine but just making a point.
> 
> And just for the record.....just thinking out loud. Obvious if they put some real thought into the problem they could possibly fix it?


Slow down everyone? I don't see that being an issue what's so ever. 
So if you get to the verification step, the block is yours, if you can prove you're not a bot. Once you grab the block, you have 30 seconds to verify thst you're not a bot.


----------



## Basmati

I really don't think Amazon is concerned at all about bots or making it "fair". But even if they did it wouldn't matter. People who want the blocks the most will always work hard and figure out a way to get their 40 hours.
The issue is that Amazon likes to keep a massive surplus of drivers so there isn't nearly enough blocks for everybody to get what they want. To succeed you need to outsmart the other drivers competing against you.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> I really don't think Amazon is concerned at all about bots or making it "fair". But even if they did it wouldn't matter. People who want the blocks the most will always work hard and figure out a way to get their 40 hours.
> The issue is that Amazon likes to keep a massive surplus of drivers so there isn't nearly enough blocks for everybody to get what they want. To succeed you need to outsmart the other drivers competing against you.


 I'm not convinced that amazon doesn't care. And It's contradictory to say they want a surplus of drivers while not caring if most drivers can't get blocks!  If the same 20 drivers are the only ones who can get blocks it's not going to work for amazon. They also don't want you working 40 hours and making a full time job of it. All clearly stated by amazon.

Also take issue with you saying the only hard workers are the ones willing to do anything to get blocks including clearly violating terms and conditions with rooted phones. Again, clearly stated by amazon.

I'm not saying what I think is fair works for every driver. They cleaned house once and they will do it again. Otherwise, most people will not be working.


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Have to give this person some credit. That's what you call a REAL BOT!
> If you take such effort I have no problems with it. But it goes to show it's a crap shoot even with such effort to grab a block. Other bot users say the same thing, it's not a guarantee you'll get a block.
> 
> The ones who piss me off are the block sellers! If someone ever offers to sell me blocks in person it won't be pretty. Those are the ones who need to get the boot!


Totally agree with you on the block sellers. Amazon should spend a little more time focusing on this issue.


----------



## marsmaple

Coocoocoocoo said:


> Totally agree with you on the block sellers. Amazon should spend a little more time focusing on this issue.


Care to explain how block sellers guarantee that the block will go to the specific person who buys it? Once the block is forfeited it's released back into the open where anyone can grab it. With multiple bots running at the same time I find it improbable that the forfeited block will always be successfully delivered to the person buying it.

Has anyone tried purchasing a block from someone and did it work?


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

marsmaple said:


> Care to explain how block sellers guarantee that the block will go to the specific person who buys it? Once the block is forfeited it's released back into the open where anyone can grab it. With multiple bots running at the same time I find it improbable that the forfeited block will always be successfully delivered to the person buying it.
> 
> Has anyone tried purchasing a block from someone and did it work?


I have no clue. I guess one needs to spend some money to find out. But risk getting deactivated.


----------



## impoorlikeyou

Placebo17 said:


> I do logistics and it seems like there is a lag when trying to pick up blocks for me. I dont use a bot and the quick tap tap tap doesn't work any more. You literally have to slow it down and press hard, resulting in losing blocks. Also if you do it too fast in repeated motion you'll get that error 240 pop up.
> 
> I'm probably the only one but they need to get rid of the refresh button and stop hiring more drivers. I still see new drivers everyday.


DAMN if i knew i could sell blocks i would have sold the one i forfeited today cuz i had a job interview! i missed out on 5 dollars!! btw the WH where im at litterally spams offers all fking day i have no idea how you guys have problems getting bots. they spam and spam and spam then increase pay rate then spam some more.


----------



## oicu812

Everyone should go to DLA5 even if you're from DCH3.


----------



## krazo

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> They cleaned house once and they will do it again.


If they cleaned house of all the drivers that were using rooted phones at Doral, UFL 1, there would be about 4 drivers remaining, including me.


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

krazo said:


> If they cleaned house of all the drivers that were using rooted phones at Doral, UFL 1, there would be about 4 drivers remaining, including
> 
> Are you having any luck fishing for blocks?


----------



## krazo

I get just enough blocks to keep me interested. But the " Sorry this block has been taken" is burnt on my screen.


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

LOL. It was burnt on to my brain. I wake up screaming.."nooo don't take my block".


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Question for frep users.
Do you record a 2 tap sequence(refresh then tap block area) which seems you are.
or a 3 tap sequence(refresh then tap block then refresh/accept) which I believe you need to do?

I've heard some say only 2 taps.

Then do you just select 9999 in "repeat/replay" settings?

I'm trying the repeat/replay but it just stops and closes out after one play?

Also an interesting side note.....frep has code that an app developer can install to block it!
So, again, real simple fix. Oh well.......amazon can bite me! I can play along if needed.


----------



## impoorlikeyou

krazo said:


> I get just enough blocks to keep me interested. But the " Sorry this block has been taken" is burnt on my screen.





CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Question for frep users.
> Do you record a 2 tap sequence(refresh then tap block area) which seems you are.
> or a 3 tap sequence(refresh then tap block then refresh/accept) which I believe you need to do?
> 
> I've heard some say only 2 taps.
> 
> Then do you just select 9999 in "repeat/replay" settings?
> 
> I'm trying the repeat/replay but it just stops and closes out after one play?
> 
> Also an interesting side note.....frep has code that an app developer can install to block it!
> So, again, real simple fix. Oh well.......amazon can bite me! I can play along if needed.


Lol you are going to get banned using frep people on here are so gulible


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

impoorlikeyou said:


> Lol you are going to get banned using frep people on here are so gulible


You're sure that I will and I'm sure that I won't. Who's the gullible one?


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

impoorlikeyou said:


> Lol you are going to get banned using frep people on here are so
> 
> 
> impoorlikeyou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you are going to get banned using frep people on here are so gulible
> 
> 
> 
> Why not email support and ask?
Click to expand...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Emailing support will never get a real or actual answer. The subject has been debated many times. 
At this point it's a matter of choice and your risk tolerance. As far as i'm concerned they create a game so it's ok to play the game.
How far you want to take it is a personal choice. I won't be rooting but i'll play with automated programs if need be......and it need be.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Ok.......bizarro events this morning while playing with frep. I'd swear amazon was f'ing with me!!?? 

Working on setting up the frep routines I managed to grab 2 same day blocks. Not working today so had no intention of grabbing any same days, just toying with the process. One 3 hour block and another 12-4 at about 11:01 right after the next day drop. Forfeited both.

Next while again just trying the routines and refreshing manually I get repeated block offers for 1-5pm today. Easily could have manually grabbed one. Several appeared about 30 seconds apart. This was while waiting for 12-4 next day blocks. 

Then again while waiting to see if 12:30 to 4:30 next day block got dropped, at 12:21 a block for 12 to 4 tomorrow shows up. I slowly selected it and accepted it and scored it!!!??? Took my time looking at date, time and pay...... WTF???????? 

All on my shitty old galaxy avant with 1.5 gigs ram and my slow ass wifi connection. 

I guess back to the drawing board!


----------



## UberPasco

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Ok.......bizarro events this morning while playing with frep. I'd swear amazon was f'ing with me!!??
> 
> Working on setting up the frep routines I managed to grab 2 same day blocks. Not working today so had no intention of grabbing any same days, just toying with the process. One 3 hour block and another 12-4 at about 11:01 right after the next day drop. Forfeited both.
> 
> Next while again just trying the routines and refreshing manually I get repeated block offers for 1-5pm today. Easily could have manually grabbed one. Several appeared about 30 seconds apart. This was while waiting for 12-4 next day blocks.
> 
> Then again while waiting to see if 12:30 to 4:30 next day block got dropped, at 12:21 a block for 12 to 4 tomorrow shows up. I slowly selected it and accepted it and scored it!!!??? Took my time looking at date, time and pay...... WTF????????
> 
> All on my shitty old galaxy avant with 1.5 gigs ram and my slow ass wifi connection.
> 
> I guess back to the drawing board!


LOL, Carmen. I went through a period (before the refresh button) where I was missing everything even though I was tapping my fastest taptaptaptap (and usually scored). I got fed up and the next time went Tap...Tap...Tap --BINGO. Picked up six or seven blocks that way over the next few days! Then.....hasn't worked since for me. It really is a game.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

UberPasco said:


> LOL, Carmen. I went through a period (before the refresh button) where I was missing everything even though I was tapping my fastest taptaptaptap (and usually scored). I got fed up and the next time went Tap...Tap...Tap --BINGO. Picked up six or seven blocks that way over the next few days! Then.....hasn't worked since for me. It really is a game.


 It does seem to be "all in the tap"! I was trying different tap patterns and tapping the block seemed to be the problem tap for me. Seems some sort of delay and sometimes took 2 taps.
All the blocks I grabbed today were manually, none were grabbed by frep.

Another mystery is..... my new phone I always use my data connection because it's faster at 20+mbps, up to 29 download speed. Haven't been able to score a block in days. I'm connecting my old phone via my home wifi and it's struggling to download at 6mbps. Got all the blocks mentioned on old phone.


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

UberPasco said:


> LOL, Carmen. I went through a period (before the refresh button) where I was missing everything even though I was tapping my fastest taptaptaptap (and usually scored). I got fed up and the next time went Tap...Tap...Tap --BINGO. Picked up six or seven blocks that way over the next few days! Then.....hasn't worked since for me. It really is a game.


That same thing happens to me


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Haha and those of you who know how bad Uber support is, here is a reply.

Hello,

Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!

The custom blocks are assigned randomly and are not prioritized based on the number of blocks a delivery partner requests but on the current availability of delivery partners and customer demand.

All delivery blocks must be secured through the Amazon Flex app.

We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the buttons below to vote about your experience today.

Best regards,
Tariq Munaf
*The Amazon Flex Team

Thank you for your inquiry. Did I solve your problem?*
Yes No

Not even close.


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Haha and those of you who know how bad Uber support is, here is a reply.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!
> 
> The custom blocks are assigned randomly and are not prioritized based on the number of blocks a delivery partner requests but on the current availability of delivery partners and customer demand.
> 
> All delivery blocks must be secured through the Amazon Flex app.
> 
> We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the buttons below to vote about your experience today.
> 
> Best regards,
> Tariq Munaf
> *The Amazon Flex Team
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry. Did I solve your problem?*
> Yes No
> 
> Not even close.


Yup looks about right. 
I think I need a shrink


----------



## Flex89

Lots of fear mongering going on over on the Facebook group. Some one even wrote out a fake email from Amazon.


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

Interesting! Can you post the fake letter ?


----------



## Flex89

Here yo go


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

Thank you! 
How do you know it's fake tho?


----------



## Flex89

Lack of flex logo at top. Poor grammer. Improper spacing of employee name. Compare it to any email you have gotten from them.


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

Okay I see why now.


----------



## Dawanvzla

Basmati said:


> For many warehouses it is almost impossible to manually pick up blocks. Some people are fortunate and are still able to get blocks by normal fishing, and I am happy for all who are still able to do so, however many warehouses are so saturated with bots now that the only option is to use one yourself.
> I am interested in helping anybody having difficulty getting shifts, by sharing what knowledge I have. There are some who will try to shame you into not using one, and others who will try scaring you by telling you that you will get deactivated. Truth is that Amazon will NOT deactivate you for using a bot and those trying to shame or scare you are probably using a bot themselves and are just trying to avoid competition for the blocks.
> Unfortunately I do not use iOS so I can't recommend anything for that platform, but if you are using Android than you have several options. Most drivers probably do not have a rooted phone, so FREP is the only bot program that will work. If you are rooted tho than Repetitouch is a little better.
> To install FREP you need access to a normal computer. Download the FREP app and the necessary files to your PC. Follow the instructions exactly and I guarantee that FREP will install and work correctly on your phone.
> After installing your bot, all you need to do is record a single tap on the bottom of the screen where the refresh button is, and a single tap on the top part of the screen where the block would pop up. Than just repeat that recording 999999 times and it will continuously run and attempt to grab and accept any block that drops. Just make sure to go back to the home screen at least once every 90 minutes to avoid being logged out.
> If you pick up a shift you can't make on time, or simply don't want, than you can just drop them. You have within 5 minutes of picking up a block, OR 45 minutes before start time to drop a block without penalty. You can drop drop as many blocks as you want as long as they are within that time frame.


I think amazon flex is not working anymore with root phones...


----------



## Basmati

Dawanvzla said:


> I think amazon flex is not working anymore with root phones...


Most phones still work fine with root.


----------



## Flexxx

Flex89 said:


> Lack of flex logo at top. Poor grammer. Improper spacing of employee name. Compare it to any email you have gotten from them.


You don't always get the logo fwiw


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

Dawanvzla said:


> I think amazon flex is not working anymore with root phones...


What make you think that?


----------



## krazo

First it was bots. Then it was rooted phones with more sophisticated bots. I recently found out that there are people here in Miami that will guarantee between 30 and 40 hours per week for a charge of $100.00 per week. The person who told me about this subscribes to the service, and is aware of at least 5 other prime drivers who also subscribe. The question I have is how do the people selling the blocks get them?


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

Good question..l wonder myself. I am also wondering if it can be reported to a special agent of some sort. I'm sure what they're doing is breaking some kind of law.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

krazo said:


> First it was bots. Then it was rooted phones with more sophisticated bots. I recently found out that there are people here in Miami that will guarantee between 30 and 40 hours per week for a charge of $100.00 per week. The person who told me about this subscribes to the service, and is aware of at least 5 other prime drivers who also subscribe. The question I have is how do the people selling the blocks get them?


 And here I thought it was an "urban legend".
I think I posted this before?





Maybe someone can translate what this guy is saying:





They aren't breaking any kind of law but it should be able to be stopped by amazon. Obviously it it's out there in the open, they are aware and not doing anything about it.


----------



## krazo

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Maybe someone can translate what this guy is saying:


That guy needs to spend some of his money on false teeth


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

krazo said:


> That guy needs to spend some of his money on false teeth


 Unfortunately for him if he's an amazon employee or flex driver he probably doesn't have the money or dental insurance for new teeth.

If he's bragging about getting/buying blocks....obviously he's spending his money in the wrong place!


----------



## Basmati

I just don't get why anybody would pay $100 a week for blocks when you can get them for free. I have no problem getting 40 hours a week using the bot apps.


----------



## UberPasco

Basmati said:


> I just don't get why anybody would pay $100 a week for blocks when you can get them for free. I have no problem getting 40 hours a week using the bot apps.


The same people who would whine about not getting blocks pre-bots. Why study, analyse, and practice like the rest of us?


----------



## Amazonflexa

Is there any app bot better than Frepp. ?


----------



## Basmati

Amazonflexa said:


> Is there any app bot better than Frepp. ?


Repetitouch


----------



## Lui

Basmati said:


> I just don't get why anybody would pay $100 a week for blocks when you can get them for free. I have no problem getting 40 hours a week using the bot apps.


Your paying for convenience.


----------



## Dawanvzla

Basmati said:


> Repetitouch


Wich android do u use? 4.4 5.1 6.0?


----------



## Basmati

Dawanvzla said:


> Wich android do u use? 4.4 5.1 6.0?


Android version 7.1.1


----------



## Dawanvzla

Basmati said:


> Android version 7.1.1


Wow and you 7.1.1 is rooted? Damn... you have to explain the process, root the phone and get no detected by amazon!


----------



## Basmati

Dawanvzla said:


> Wow and you 7.1.1 is rooted? Damn... you have to explain the process, root the phone and get no detected by amazon!


There are plenty of guides on the Internet if you just do a Google search. I'm not going to take the time type it all out here.


----------



## Amazonflexa

What version of the amazon flex app are you using? I noticed that they stopped giving support for 3.0.4798 (old version 5 months ago)


----------



## Basmati

Amazonflexa said:


> What version of the amazon flex app are you using? I noticed that they stopped giving support for 3.0.4798 (old version 5 months ago)


I use the latest version now. After they added the Refresh button at the bottom, it became the fastest at picking up blocks.


----------



## Behemoth

Basmati said:


> I use the latest version now. After they added the Refresh button at the bottom, it became the fastest at picking up blocks.


I can confirm it. Much better results that the old version 'tap anywhere'.


----------



## soupergloo

I thought about getting a bot to get blocks, but I didn't want to risk getting deactivated over it, so I started using the Switch Control feature on iPhone to help get blocks -- that very quickly stopped working as it's not nearly as fast as other people's bots.

Now I use my computer (that doesn't involve a bot and doesn't involve having to root a phone) to get blocks that can tap and accept blocks as fast as a bot can, but is definitely faster than manually tapping to accept. It still doesn't guarantee 40 hours a week, but it's the only possible way I can get blocks without having to spend hours on my phone tapping for them.

There is literally nothing out there that can guarantee you a certain amount of blocks per week and anyone who pays for that is a moron.


----------



## Amazonflexa

soupergloo said:


> I thought about getting a bot to get blocks, but I didn't want to risk getting deactivated over it, so I started using the Switch Control feature on iPhone to help get blocks -- that very quickly stopped working as it's not nearly as fast as other people's bots.
> 
> Now I use my computer (that doesn't involve a bot and doesn't involve having to root a phone) to get blocks that can tap and accept blocks as fast as a bot can, but is definitely faster than manually tapping to accept. It still doesn't guarantee 40 hours a week, but it's the only possible way I can get blocks without having to spend hours on my phone tapping for them.
> 
> There is literally nothing out there that can guarantee you a certain amount of blocks per week and anyone who pays for that is a moron.


So


soupergloo said:


> I thought about getting a bot to get blocks, but I didn't want to risk getting deactivated over it, so I started using the Switch Control feature on iPhone to help get blocks -- that very quickly stopped working as it's not nearly as fast as other people's bots.
> 
> Now I use my computer (that doesn't involve a bot and doesn't involve having to root a phone) to get blocks that can tap and accept blocks as fast as a bot can, but is definitely faster than manually tapping to accept. It still doesn't guarantee 40 hours a week, but it's the only possible way I can get blocks without having to spend hours on my phone tapping for them.
> 
> There is literally nothing out there that can guarantee you a certain amount of blocks per week and anyone who pays for that is a moron.


Hi, do you mind sharing what computer programs do you use to grab these blocks? App bots without root are slow and is almost the same as grabbing blocks manually.


----------



## Basmati

Amazonflexa said:


> So
> 
> Hi, do you mind sharing what computer programs do you use to grab these blocks? App bots without root are slow and is almost the same as grabbing blocks manually.


I made a thread awhile back about how to use your computer to get blocks.
You just use an emulator called BlueStacks and set up an auto clicker / bot program to grab the blocks.


----------



## krazo

anyone who pays for that is a moron.[/QUOTE]

There are many morons here in Miami Prime delivery. In fact, the number of people paying for blocks has grown to the point that it is extremely difficult
to compete with those that have hacked the app and are selling the fruit of their labor. It is my understanding that Amazon is aware of this situation and is trying to develop a program that will deal with it. But until then, good luck to those of us who do not buy blocks.


----------



## Dawanvzla

krazo said:


> anyone who pays for that is a moron.


There are many morons here in Miami Prime delivery. In fact, the number of people paying for blocks has grown to the point that it is extremely difficult
to compete with those that have hacked the app and are selling the fruit of their labor. It is my understanding that Amazon is aware of this situation and is trying to develop a program that will deal with it. But until then, good luck to those of us who do not buy blocks.[/QUOTE]

Actually in dmi3 here in miami a week ago i get there and when im about to load my car with packages (someone from inside) tells me DONT GRAB THAT RACK, THAT RACK IS FOR A PERSON WHO BUY BLOCKS, WTF... so the original problem its coming from inside amazon, besides that, a few drivers (the oldest ones) have two accounts, when they are delivering packages from the first block (10am) with the second account they are grabbing another route the one from 1pm or 1:30 pm route. also people inside grab better racks for them (NO APARTMENTS) so they could finish the first route in 2 hours more or less...

So we have a few problems

Repetitouch
Frep
Godsweapon

And corrupt people working inside amazon!


----------



## Basmati

krazo said:


> anyone who pays for that is a moron.


This week has been very hard to get blocks, but I actually think that is a result of Amazon onboarding a lot of new drivers because the new warehouse opened up with a lot more possible 1 hour orders. With these new drivers they are scheduling a lot more shifts to them, leaving much fewer to go around.
This is the first week in over 5 months that I will not get 40 hours, but I will still finish over 30.


----------



## Dawanvzla

Basmati said:


> This week has been very hard to get blocks, but I actually think that is a result of Amazon onboarding a lot of new drivers because the new warehouse opened up with a lot more possible 1 hour orders. With these new drivers they are scheduling a lot more shifts to them, leaving much fewer to go around.
> This is the first week in over 5 months that I will not get 40 hours, but I will still finish over 30.


Its going to be harder because amazon is opening more and more flex positions


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Thought we had it bad here at DMI2 but I think I would really hate working out of any of the other miami locations with all the nonsense you have to go through just to grab a few hours of work! Shouldn't have to be a tech wizard to deliver packages and constantly trying to beat their system. Something's "broken" if that's the case. 

Multiple block drops help to allow manual grabbing of blocks and they could easily throw up bullshit blocks like 1 or 2 hour that sit on top of the list...... that will to tie up some of the auto programs. They seem to be doing that at our location lately. Very few next day blocks but multiple same day blocks being released together. 

When they drop one block slot at a time there is no way of beating out a bot. 


Just an observation....but I haven't seen Miami on the list of available flex cities in a long time. Right now there are only 2 cities listed. So, not sure if they are onboarding from waiting lists or what. Have been seeing a lot of new faces at DMI2.


----------



## Cynergie

krazo said:


> anyone who pays for that is a moron.
> 
> There are many morons here in Miami Prime delivery. In fact, the number of people paying for blocks has grown to the point that it is extremely difficult
> to compete with those that have hacked the app and are selling the fruit of their labor. It is my understanding that Amazon is aware of this situation and is trying to develop a program that will deal with it. But until then, good luck to those of us who do not buy blocks.


Wow. You have to be pretty desperate to let yourself get ripped off with cyber scalpers like that.

What are the blocks going for?


----------



## Basmati

Cynergie said:


> Wow. You have to be pretty desperate to let yourself get ripped off with cyber scalpers like that.
> 
> What are the blocks going for?


I heard tell that drivers are paying $100 a week to get 30 - 40 hours.


----------



## Dawanvzla

Basmati said:


> I heard tell that drivers are paying $100 a week to get 30 - 40 hours.


But how it works? They pay to a person that have 10 cell phones with repetitouch?? haha


----------



## krazo

Dawanvzla said:


> But how it works


They pay a person that has hacked the Amazon app and gets first shot at all blocks that pop up.


----------



## Dawanvzla

krazo said:


> They pay a person that has hacked the Amazon app and gets first shot at all blocks that pop up.


So it is possible hack the app and not getting deactivated...


----------



## Cynergie

Yep. Amazon doesn't care as long as drivers keep Besos rolling in dead presidents


----------



## Flex89

Or go straight to it and hack into the servers.


----------



## Basmati

Dawanvzla said:


> So it is possible hack the app and not getting deactivated...


You only get in trouble if you get caught. I'm sure that anybody found actually hacking the app will be deactivated and will likely be criminally prosecuted as well.


----------



## Lui

Dawanvzla said:


> But how it works? They pay to a person that have 10 cell phones with repetitouch?? haha


Proxy fishing


----------



## Cynergie

Basmati said:


> You only get in trouble if you get caught. I'm sure that anybody found actually hacking the app will be deactivated and will likely be criminally prosecuted as well.


Just follow the money. If Amazon truly wanted to put a stop to this skimming of their profits, they would employ several under cover agents posing as desperate driversin the region. Sooner or later, those agents would hit the lottery lmao


----------



## Placebo17

Undercover agents? Lol this [email protected] guy is smoking some good $hit.


----------



## krazo

The security method Amazon is working on will only allow you to check in using the same phone you accepted the block with. Sounds good but who knows how long that will take. And if its anything like their root detection program we will see no change.


----------



## Cynergie

Placebo17 said:


> Undercover agents? Lol this [email protected] guy is smoking some good $hit.


I most definitely am Sir. And no, I don't do drugs 

Now are you really so naively incredulous to the feasibility Amazon could have a couple security employees posing as drivers? Who then try to find out who is selling blocks in that area and busting hustlers for racketeering? And by busting them, this could range from

1. the form of simple deactivation on a global/world wide basis on Amazon platform to
2. pressing criminal charges through the legal system for this illegal side hustle

A very likely possibility, but only if Amazon was interested in stopping it. They probably too concerned in dealing with the increasingly crushing amount of business they have throughout the year. And especially now with Prime season right around the corner.



krazo said:


> The security method Amazon is working on will only allow you to check in using the same phone you accepted the block with. Sounds good but who knows how long that will take. And if its anything like their root detection program we will see no change.


What root detection program? lmfao.

You do of course, realize that in order to monopolize the competition and hoard blocks, that you need at least TWO phones i.e. your legit/regular phone and a cheap, jail broken one?


----------



## blackice

Just wanted to say thanks for making it super hard to get blocks now asshole! You've ruined this gig for me.


----------



## Flex89

Yea if the few people who had it in the beginning could have kept it quiet... It's like people don't realize as an IC , you are a business. What good business gives away the secrets to their success? The Earth has never had a shortage of idiots


----------



## Placebo17

Why would amazon hire under cover agents to bust people? Jesus man think for a second. How would that benefit Amazon? They don't care about you or any other flex drivers. They just want the packages to be delivered cheaply as possible. Lol under cover agents...


----------



## blackice

A lot of ppl did keep quiet, but then this little crybaby snitch opened his big mouth and ruined it for everyone.


----------



## UberPasco

blackice said:


> A lot of ppl did keep quiet, but then this little crybaby snitch opened his big mouth and ruined it for everyone.


He just hastened the inevitable. I knew about it months before it made an impact here and used it sparingly when I _needed _to fill in my day. Then, a "group" of people used it to monopolize the blocks,recruiting friends and making it a near necessity to use it if you wanted _any _work. Now, "they" have sad faces like the rest of us. I'm sure the process happened faster in Miami which caused Basmati to open his big mouth.  But the truth is, people _are _idiots, and, like a virus, it would have spread to San Diego with just as much ferocity. Only it may have been delayed for a month or so.


----------



## Lui

In my opinion I don't see amazon putting much effort acting like undercover boss...why spend money on something that isn't costing the company anything. 

Let's say the Cake Boss decides to hire people to deliver cupcakes...18 dollars an hour...everyday his cupcakes get delivered at the 18 dollar rate and the blocks disappear in a flash...all good right. I was gonna go on in detail but imma stop it here lol...

The cake boss don't care about being fair or spreading wealth. He just wants his cupcakes delivered on time and turn a profit, capitalism baby.


----------



## Basmati

blackice said:


> A lot of ppl did keep quiet, but then this little crybaby snitch opened his big mouth and ruined it for everyone.


When I made this thread, everybody in Miami was already using a bot. Reality is that such a small percentage of Flex drivers read this forum. Figured it would be nice to help out those coming here looking for assistance. And like others have mentioned, regardless of this thread every market would be saturated with bots eventually anyhow. 
Not sure why you are calling me a "crybaby snitch" tho, when you are clearly doing all the whining here. If you are not resourceful enough to get blocks anymore then perhaps it is time for you to look for other opportunities.


----------



## blackice

You made it your mission to flap your gums to anyone who would listen to you about bots by posting info on the internet. Bots were being used by just a few ppl for over a year before your snitch ass came along and started blowing it up online. Every market would not be saturated, but it sure is now thanks to you. Be a man and take ownership of what you did, snitch.


----------



## Basmati

blackice said:


> You made it your mission to flap your gums to anyone who would listen to you about bots by posting info on the internet. Bots were being used by just a few ppl for over a year before your snitch ass came along and started blowing it up online. Every market would not be saturated, but it sure is now thanks to you. Be a man and take ownership of what you did, snitch.


There you go whining again. Grow up and stop blaming others for your problems. If you can't get blocks anymore than figure out a new way, or find a new gig. Don't know why you think only you and a few others would be using bots if not for this thread. Truth is many people need money as much or more than you, and all those people would continue trying to find ways to compete. It isn't like I posted anything that was hard to figure out.


----------



## Cynergie

Placebo17 said:


> Why would amazon hire under cover agents to bust people? Jesus man think for a second. How would that benefit Amazon? They don't care about you or any other flex drivers. They just want the packages to be delivered cheaply as possible. Lol under cover agents...


False premise. While I didn't know the names of some of these bot apps, it' not rocket science to figure out why offers immediately vanish (especially if it's during the very seconds while you're manually fishing lmao.) Since your reserved blocks are the only ones which will remain without vanishing (or at least until you forget to check and accept them) then common sense would dictate ppl are using app advantages to bot fish and make blocks.

Writing such a basic app like the ones the OP mentioned isn't rocket science either. I'm competent in C++ & Java and so making the most basic app to bot fish is relatively straightforward. Or you can surf the web and eventually find one that works for you.

So hate to burst your bubble, but your knowledge wasn't exactly top secret. Especially where Amazon is concerned. You would be a fool to believe they're not aware of what's going on. They probably haven't done anything about it to date, because they're preoccupied with their exponentially exploding business and growth rate. Which means they probably don't give 2 [email protected] a few minority rouge flex drivers with superiority complexes are trying to monopolize the Flex market. And possibly illegally skimming off the top (by illegally selling blocks) if posts in Miami/Orlando FL area are to be believed lmao.

Nope. Amazon can opt not to go big Daddy mad as long as these rogue drivers (and their victim flex drivers) keep making cash flow for the company.

Deja Vu. Just like drivers are slaving away as I type for LyfUber.  lmao



blackice said:


> You made it your mission to flap your gums to anyone who would listen to you about bots by posting info on the internet. Bots were being used by just a few ppl for over a year before your snitch ass came along and started blowing it up online. Every market would not be saturated, but it sure is now thanks to you. Be a man and take ownership of what you did, snitch.


Really? Have we regressed back to being in grade school during recesses on a bathroom date with the school bullies?

It's obnoxious cretins like you that give humanity a bad name. Because it appears you aren't cognizant of the following inconvenient truths:

1. You response indicates you're disingenuous by nature. And so lack a moral compass when it comes to what fair play rules of competition Amazon designed this system to function.

2. You personally don't possess any prerogative in monopolizing the Flex market. Because

3. You didn't create this industry. Which means

4. You can't bully, berate, belittle, verbally harass or intimate other people who chose to whistle blow in it. Simply because they're NOT YOUR EMPLOYEES AND SO DON'T WORK FOR YOU.

Sounds like you'd do a spectacular job working gang banging on your local street corner. They could use a few good enforcer thugs like you tbh...


----------



## krazo

Its getting worse. Even the drivers who are buying blocks are complaining that they aren't getting as many blocks as they used to. Most of us who are not buying blocks are on the outside looking in. It seems the only time I can pick up a block is when they drop two or three blocks at the same time. Which for UFL2 is a rare ocurance.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Same at DMI2....at least for me. I only see one block at a time, mostly 3 hours non the less, and like the ole' days, gone in a flash!
Only way for me to grab blocks is when multiple blocks are dropped.
Funny part is the 3 hours used to come back at least 2 or 3 times as people grabbed and dropped. They don't come back anymore. 

Haven't worked at all this week and not for lack of trying. Many hours fishing and nothing to show for it.


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Same at DMI2....at least for me. I only see one block at a time, mostly 3 hours non the less, and like the ole' days, gone in a flash!
> Only way for me to grab blocks is when multiple blocks are dropped.
> Funny part is the 3 hours used to come back at least 2 or 3 times as people grabbed and dropped. They don't come back anymore.
> 
> Haven't worked at all this week and not for lack of trying. Many hours fishing and nothing to show for it.


I can't speak to the fishing during the week but last Sunday I was unable to get a block after leaving FREP running overnight for the first time in a while. Also today was the first time in many weeks that I was not offered a reserved offer. Either they onboarded more people recently or the amount of work available is drying up (or some combination of both).


----------



## Basmati

These last two weeks have been really bad for Miami, Prime Now. I spoke to some of the leadership and was told that they onboarded a lot of new drivers when they switched the warehouses and that they are being scheduled a lot of shifts. 
Either way, last week was the first time in six months that I did not get 40 hours. I finished last week with 31 hours and this week is even worse. I've only got 15 hours so far. 
Does anybody happen to have a link to an app version where it was swipe to refresh but without the refresh button on the bottom?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> These last two weeks have been really bad for Miami, Prime Now. I spoke to some of the leadership and was told that they onboarded a lot of new drivers when they switched the warehouses and that they are being scheduled a lot of shifts.
> Either way, last week was the first time in six months that I did not get 40 hours. I finished last week with 31 hours and this week is even worse. I've only got 15 hours so far.
> Does anybody happen to have a link to an app version where it was swipe to refresh but without the refresh button on the bottom?


 I've got 3 versions but don't know if they are "swipe".
Very early version from Aug 2016: 1914
And 2 other versions from this year: 3459 and 5667.

Let me know if you want me to post one or the other or all 3.



miauber1x831 said:


> I can't speak to the fishing during the week but last Sunday I was unable to get a block after leaving FREP running overnight for the first time in a while. Also today was the first time in many weeks that I was not offered a reserved offer. Either they onboarded more people recently or the amount of work available is drying up (or some combination of both).


 I got 2 reserved offers yesterday. Haven't been to the warehouse since last sunday(which was another reserved block). I had high hopes that the week would be busy but turned out to be a bust for me. Pretty bad when you can't even squeeze in 8-10 hours for a part time gig during one of the busiest periods for amazon.


----------



## Basmati

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I've got 3 versions but don't know if they are "swipe".
> Very early version from Aug 2016: 1914
> And 2 other versions from this year: 3459 and 5667.
> 
> Let me know if you want me to post one or the other or all 3.
> 
> I got 2 reserved offers yesterday. Haven't been to the warehouse since last sunday(which was another reserved block). I had high hopes that the week would be busy but turned out to be a bust for me. Pretty bad when you can't even squeeze in 8-10 hours for a part time gig during one of the busiest periods for amazon.


Version 5667 might be what I'm looking for. Appreciated if you could post it.


----------



## Cynergie

Flex89 said:


> Or go straight to it and hack into the servers.


Nope. The hustlers know that would make Besos big Daddy mad. They've not dumb enough to do that. lol


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> Version 5667 might be what I'm looking for. Appreciated if you could post it.


 Here you go:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0CWX9sLpiXEUWE5dE0wU3VDd2M

And I'll ask again.....if anyone has an IOS version I can download would appreciate it posted here or by PM.


----------



## Basmati

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Here you go:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0CWX9sLpiXEUWE5dE0wU3VDd2M
> 
> And I'll ask again.....if anyone has an IOS version I can download would appreciate it posted here or by PM.


Thank you. This was indeed the version I was looking for. Unfortunately it no longer works tho. Just pops up an error every time I refresh the screen. 
Wish I could help you with the iOS version. The link Amazon provides when you ask for it isn't working?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> Thank you. This was indeed the version I was looking for. Unfortunately it no longer works tho. Just pops up an error every time I refresh the screen.
> Wish I could help you with the iOS version. The link Amazon provides when you ask for it isn't working?


 Yeh, seems the older versions won't run good on most phones...a lot of errors. Have to force an update sometimes 2 times to get back to newest version. Have been toying around with them this last week while twiddling my thumbs! I have an older version running on a 2nd older phone.

I only have an ipad and when I try to download from the flex site it says my device isn't compatible. I just want to take a stab at setting up switch control get the **** out of this bullshit manual refreshing! Feel like a circus monkey!

On another note....signs of life today as i've seen 3 separate next day blocks dropped which is the most i've seen in a week or 2. Probably get businer now that prime day is over!


----------



## Xicana90

Prime day was awesome on my area. Just right now I saw 14-19 offers available chino, irvine, hawthorne, east la., 72-54
I even saw a 4.5hr block!


----------



## Lui

I never ever get reserved blocks the one time I got one was a couple days before Christmas. Around 11am today I got a 4 hour restaurant reserved for tomorrow. I wonder if they are spreading more reserves around instead of releasing regular blocks to be picked up by farmers.


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> \
> On another note....signs of life today as i've seen 3 separate next day blocks dropped which is the most i've seen in a week or 2. Probably get businer now that prime day is over!


Really? Did you see them at the 24 hour advance drops? I checked at 11 am and 11:30 while I was on a route and didn't see anything pop up.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> Really? Did you see them at the 24 hour advance drops? I checked at 11 am and 11:30 while I was on a route and didn't see anything pop up.


Yeh, actually saw 4 next day drops today starting at 11. I believe at least 2 were 4 hour blocks. Unable to grab though.


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh, actually saw 4 next day drops today starting at 11. I believe at least 2 were 4 hour blocks. Unable to grab though.


Yeah, I'm seeing some same day blocks pop up this morning. They are beyond impossible to pick up though.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> Yeah, I'm seeing some same day blocks pop up this morning. They are beyond impossible to pick up though.


 No same day for me today....just red "network error" bars right when you think blocks should show! Nice work amazon, they never cease to amaze with the constant bullshit!

Also....zero next day for 11 or 11:30??

This random crap makes this gig almost impossible!

I would like to put my foot up the persons ass who came up with this system of nonsense!


----------



## cvflexer

I LOVE AMAZON. Dont need bots (and still do 40 per week) and love to see people that promote them struggle like me. 

CHEATERS


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

cvflexer said:


> I LOVE AMAZON. Dont need bots (and still do 40 per week) and love to see people that promote them struggle like me.
> 
> CHEATERS


 You get 40 hours a week but still "struggle"??? Hmmm....sounds a bit contradictory!

But you sure did tell us!!!


----------



## miauber1x831

Officially in "not working a block unless you're scheduled" phase


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yeh, pretty bad when you can't even work part time at a part time gig!


----------



## Prius13

Blocks are being snapped faster here in Chicagoland. Can someone pm me on full instructions on how to install and use FREP? Hokie92 @gmail dot com.


----------



## UberPasco

Prius13 said:


> Blocks are being snapped faster here in Chicagoland. Can someone pm me on full instructions on how to install and use FREP? Hokie92 @gmail dot com.


Do you need the super secret instructions or just the regular ones that come with the program? 
I really wish someone would invent Google.


----------



## miauber1x831

FREP is useless right now anyway. Won't get a block that way if your market is anything like Miami's.


----------



## blackice

I don't know what happened to you in your past that got you talkin bout schoolyards and gangbangs, but nobody is trying to bully anybody here, don't be so sensitive. Spare me with your righteous bullshit captain, what I'm pointing out here is OP ****ed up the game for a lot of people. That is the ONLY truth that applies here. I don't even care personally, but to be clear all OP has done "in the name of being nice" is shifted the distribution of blocks from the non-tech savvy to the tech savvy.


----------



## Chuan

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh, seems the older versions won't run good on most phones...a lot of errors. Have to force an update sometimes 2 times to get back to newest version. Have been toying around with them this last week while twiddling my thumbs! I have an older version running on a 2nd older phone.
> 
> I only have an ipad and when I try to download from the flex site it says my device isn't compatible. I just want to take a stab at setting up switch control get the &%[email protected]!* out of this bullshit manual refreshing! Feel like a circus monkey!
> 
> On another note....signs of life today as i've seen 3 separate next day blocks dropped which is the most i've seen in a week or 2. Probably get businer now that prime day is over!


Man Carmen I read the whole big Amazon thread that's 95 pages long where you were saying "no I never use any third party bots or hacks to get blocks, I don't need that!" then I see you posting here haha, not talking sh#t just thought it was ironic.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Chuan said:


> Man Carmen I read the whole big Amazon thread that's 95 pages long where you were saying "no I never use any third party bots or hacks to get blocks, I don't need that!" then I see you posting here haha, not talking sh#t just thought it was ironic.


 My message has been pretty consistent and down right brutally honest! So, there are no questions of where I am or stand.
Up until about a month ago I didn't need to go the bot route. I was actually one of the first people to start conversations about automated block grabbing programs. So, I started working to find a solution that would work for me. Unfortunately.....none have. So, not sure what your point was or is? But i'm not running any programs at the moment.............but I WILL CERTAINLY be soon!

It's now a matter of either playing the game or moving on. So, at this point there is nothing to lose using a bot or program as ZERO blocks can be grabbed without one and so who care if amazon deactivates me, they created the game and i'll play if needed.

I'm actually late to the game as frep and even switch control are not even effective now. So, I need to go the root method. Going to let things shake out a few more weeks but I'll be in the game again soon.

And quite frankly don't give a rats ass what anyone thinks and could give a shit what amazon thinks!


----------



## Chuan

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> My message has been pretty consistent and down right brutally honest! So, there are no questions of where I am or stand.
> Up until about a month ago I didn't need to go the bot route. I was actually one of the first people to start conversations about automated block grabbing programs. So, I started working to find a solution that would work for me. Unfortunately.....none have. So, not sure what your point was or is? But i'm not running any programs at the moment.............but I WILL CERTAINLY be soon!
> 
> It's now a matter of either playing the game or moving on. So, at this point there is nothing to lose using a bot or program as ZERO blocks can be grabbed without one and so who care if amazon deactivates me, they created the game and i'll play if needed.
> 
> I'm actually late to the game as frep and even switch control are not even effective now. So, I need to go the root method. Going to let things shake out a few more weeks but I'll be in the game again soon.
> 
> And quite frankly don't give a rats ass what anyone thinks and could give a shit what amazon thinks!


i was just pointing out the irony in you being super against it by reading your posts to how you react now about it, times change quick.


----------



## UberPasco

Chuan said:


> i was just pointing out the irony in you being super against it by reading your posts to how you react now about it, times change quick.


That is the differnce between the bots making it more difficult, and making it impossible to get blocks.


----------



## Amazonflexa

I thought rooted phones dont work anymore.


----------



## Chuan

I'm running 7.1.1 rooted and works fine


----------



## UberPasco

Chuan said:


> I'm running 7.1.1 rooted and works fine


Rooted phone AND a 2-door. You'll go far my friend!


----------



## Chuan

UberPasco said:


> Rooted phone AND a 2-door. You'll go far my friend!


not sure if sarcasm cause it's late and I'm but thanks


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Amazonflexa said:


> I thought rooted phones dont work anymore.


 Do you have a "stealth" app installed as well? If not that's could be your problem. You HAVE to hide root as it's against the terms and conditions to run on rooted device.



Chuan said:


> not sure if sarcasm cause it's late and I'm but thanks


Rooted already and you haven't done your first block??? Hmmm.....maybe you should have tried without first, but that's your call. I don't think it's needed in your area. Your first block should be interesting...be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------

